# Something I learned about Dust Collectors Yesterday!!



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I have an 1HP DC, I purchased from Penn State.

I don't remember for sure, but it must be over 15 years ago at least.

When I got it, it came with 30 Micron bags. That was the best they had at the time.

After a few years, they came out with the 5 Micron bags, so I bought some.

Now I ordered a 1 micron cannister type filter, & it was delivered yesterday.

I installed it on my dust collector, & opened a blast gate. *WOW!*

You could hear the rattle of chips coming through the ductwork.

After opening each of my blast gates, I looked in the new plastic DC bag,

& there was about a pound of sawdust, & shavings inside the bag.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Now this is what I learned yesterday. *

I guess a person should the take the time to back flush your dust bags once in awhile with your vacuum.

I'd recommend doing it every time you empty them.

You could also use an air hose, or reverse blow with your vacuum while the DC is running.

They tend to plug up on you. I think my DC was filtering almost zero Microns.

I was wondering why I'd have chips in the hoses once in awhile.

My DC works like a charm now, with the new cannister filter.

*I'll be writing a review on it soon.*


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Dick, I too have a 15 year old Penn State 1HP DC. Where did you get your canister from ?
I am heading down to the shop now, to check my duct work.
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I ordered from Penn State. I ordered "C" on this page.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I had an old Reliant that I used to do this to EVERY time I emptied the collector. The 30 micron bag used to leave such a nice even coating of saw dust on everything. Now last year I got the Jet 1100 with the canister (1 micron) and what a difference. I don't use ducts, but roll it from machine to machine. each machine has its own hose that I just slide on. NO DUST IN THE SHOP. When I empty the bag on this guy, I vacumn out the canister also.


----------



## mjlauro (Feb 7, 2008)

Dick, do you recomend the penn state dc? I'm torn between the delta,jet and grizzly. Actually I just want the best one for the least amount of money. I do know that I want a canister filter as opposed to a bag.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I think The Penn State is an excellent choice, & I think their prices aren't bad either.

Mine is well built, it has steel impellers, so they can take abuse.

I think mine will last many more years.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Dick, I was wondering why my system seemed to be getting less efficient. I know they say that to Prime the filter bags before use to "fill in" the holes, I guess like yours mine could be TOO "FILLED IN", I try it later today, it nothing else, the dust will make a nice contract in the garden to all the white stuff we have again.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello,

I am a new member but thought, since this is an important issue, I would add to this discussion. I installed a Clearvue 5 HP cyclone collector some years ago and am really happy with it. It is one of the most efficient dust collectors of it's class. Bill Pentz designed it and Ed Morgano is now producing them. I would recommend everyone go to their site and read through all of the info they have to offer. It is quite impressive and educational. Dust is a major problem and the fine dust is the most dangerous. They have much info on designs, installations, and health related topics. 
Here is the link: http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you John,

I've seen this before on another thread, but somehow I lost it in the back of my mind.

This time I'm going to bookmark it. I've been contemplating on a cyclone for quite awhile now,

but it never seems to get accomplished.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I give mine a whack on the bag about once a week and the flour drops into the lower bag.
I find that the smallish cyclone separator I rigged up removes a lot of the material before it get to the bag too.

Bob


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

A very valuable information.
Sharad


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

At this time I'm not overly impressed with the way I'm being treated by Penn States management.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Well coloured the snow pale brown today - I took the bags off, turned them inside out and gave them a really good shake. YES it does make a marked difference, I cannot put a value on the change, but a definite improvement - Thanks Dick

Bob, I would love to have a cyclone, but all I can manage is a 2-stage collector



The collection bin on the cyclones are too small - the box above has a 600 Cu Litre capacity (160 gallon), this is connected to 2×2HP single stage collectors - all the duct work is 6" and reduced to 4" or 5" as close to the machine as possible, usually within 3'


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

HI Tony:
Looks like you have real production going there. 600 lt. is a lot of space.
Do you fill it up quickly or did you design it for fewer changes?

Bob


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tony,

I'm glad it helped, even a little.

I was wondering if the tree sap, & resins in the wood may have a sealing affect.

*Maybe the thing to do is take it to a dry cleaners for a thorough cleaning to dissolve the resins*.

You sure have a huge sawdust bin.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

When I made the 10 chairs, I recently posted, I half filled it, but when I made the Table (Not posted yet) I filled it. Most of the larger dust and chip particles stay in the box, about 99% of the dust stays in the plastic bags and the remaing 1 % (smaller than 30 micron) fills the atmosphere outside of the workshop.

But for normal run of the mill work, where there is not a lot of surface planing, then I guess about once every 6 weeks or so I check and clean the system out.

The reason I built it, was because I was tired of having to empty the plastic bags on the dust collector half way through a planing job - I also removed the collectors to outside - the noise reduction is so significant and the amount of fine dust has been dramatically reduced.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tony,
That's one drawback of DC systems, is the noise.

Does mounting it outside cause your heating costs to rise?


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think your supose to empty the dust collector after each days use for safety reasons.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Woodchuck, what would those saftey reasons be?

Bob


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

*Dick*, to be honest, I have not really noticed the difference in heating since I moved it outside. I only switch the DC on when I need to use it, the main time is when I am plaining or jointing.

The other advantage is that the shop is well insulated and I only have the small wood burner for heating, so one or two more logs now and again really goes quite unnoticed.

With regard to the noise, it really is nice to be able to hear the "tinkle - tinkle of tiny woodchips and big cut-offs running through the system (that's where my mallet went!).

I liked your idea about getting the bags cleaned - well as mine are cotton - 30 micron bags, I think I will try to wash them in the normal washing machine first (when the wife is out at work), I do not really cut any resinious wood (pine), it is mainly Oak so I think most of is dust.

*Woodchuck* - I have been woodworking over 35 years now, I have never known of a safety problem regarding dust collection problems (Daily emptying) - The only problem I can forsee is - when you get your lit cigaret or cigar sucked into the system (they are getting too damm expensive these days to waste in the DC).


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

After I empty my bag on my DC, I walk both bags over to the ball field and shake the bejezus out of em. (No one complains about the dust over there) Has anyone ever just put there bags through the wash after you shake em out? I don't see how it could hurt them unless you put them through the dryer and shrunk the bag.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I did one dumb thing once, but never again.

I was sharpening something on my belt sander, & the shop started to get full of smoke. A hot spark cause the

sawdust to smolder but not catch fire. I noticed it in time to save my shop.

So I hope this helps someone else. 
*
DON"T GRIND STEEL WITH YOUR DC ON.*


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bob and Tony, the reason for emptying the DC after a days use, and I can see it happening especially if your useing a floor sweep is if anything metalic, such as a carbide tip off a blade, a screw or a nail on the floor, etc. gets sucked into the system it can create a spark when it hits the impeller. The sawdust inside can smolder without you knowing it and overnight it could possibly burn down your shop. This may not happen alot, but it only takes one time. I'd bet in your DC's owners manual they tell you to empty it. I have been a woodworker for close to 30 years Tony and have never been cut on the table saw. That doesn't mean it won't ever happen.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Nonsense.

How do you get spark from two metals colliding in a dust collector? 
If this were true you'd have to carry fire extinguisher with you to hammer on a new roof!

You're making this up aren't you?

Hello Snopes!

Bob


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nonsense ? I've heard people say that about useing push sticks too. Read your DC's owners manual.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Why dont you just show it to me in yours?


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I supose you need someone to read it to ya too huh Bob ? It's your shop, you look it up.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Well I must admit, I have never read this in any of the three DC manuals I have in the shop - That is not to say that some supplier have not put it into one of there manuals as a prevention against litigation.

Just like that lady who put her dog into the microwave oven to dry it out - just because she used to do it with her conventional oven. The dog got cooked; medium-well done

In my particular case it would be impossible to get a spark in my system as I use a secondary collector; there is no way for something that heavy to get to the impeller. Come to think about it, the both of the impellers are galvanized and the other one is high impact plastic or carbon fibre.

A spark to ignite wood dust from a normal shop environment with a short impact (micro second duration), if the flashpoint was low enough like petrol vapour, then possibly (look at how many sparks it takes to light a "Zippo"). It is extremely difficult and unlikely, due to the short duration of and low intensity of the heat generated from a metal to metal contact within the DC to ignite the dust in this way.

In Dicks case, where a shard of hot metal from a grinding action, that is a totally different scenario, that metal was probably in the order 1500°C mark, plus it had some stored energy, due to its size. Dick was correct never use your DC when grinding.

I am still going to put my bags in the washing machine when the wife is out - if she catches me then there will be FIREWORKS, never mind a fire!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Tony

I bet the bags aren't any dirtier than your shop clothes. ;o)

*Now boys, why don't you shake on it.*


----------

